# hurst wheels



## 65_gto (Feb 18, 2017)

We are trying to find Hurst dazzler wheels in 17 inch, chrome or polished. We can only find them in black or gold. If anyone can help us out, it would be greatly appreciated. We are currently building our '65 GTO and we would like to have those wheels to finish it off right.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

65_gto said:


> We are trying to find Hurst dazzler wheels in 17 inch, chrome or polished. We can only find them in black or gold. If anyone can help us out, it would be greatly appreciated. We are currently building our '65 GTO and we would like to have those wheels to finish it off right.


Look at the home page, looks like they show a set polished in between the gold & black ones. Would bet you could email them and request this. Wheels - HurstShifters :thumbsup:


----------



## GTOS_Rule (Jul 10, 2017)

Did you ever find the Hurst Dazzler wheels in a polished finish? What size wheels and tires did you end up going with on your 65 GTO?


----------

